# HDTV with greater res than 1080p?



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

Just curious if anyone knows whether there are HDTV with greater res than 1920*1080p?

My boss wants to hook up a gigantic TV in the office for our GPS tracking system we have for our trucks and all TV's seem to be 1080p res only even for 55"+.

Has anyone seen a TV with a greater res like what we can get on 30" monitors? Please keep in mind I am in Canada but wouldn't mind looking at american prices.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Something in the question tells me he's not accurately explaining what he wants. What kind of detail can't he see with an HD display?


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

He can see detail but he wants more detail from one glance at the screen rather than zooming in to determine a precise location of the truck. We also need to focus more detail on the map of the US without zooming.

If we have a truck in NE Georgia, an outside look won't determine exactly where it is just by looking at it (it will show other cities and the truck in between those cities. What we would like is to have a resolution that gives us where it is precisely (expressway or city) along with the other trucks.

We might just have to go eyefinity over a couple of monitors.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Would a 30 inch 2560 x 1600 display work?

http://www.barco.com/en/product/1670


----------



## lydialynn (Oct 12, 2011)

You can get online New HDTV technology reviews to find HDTV with greater res than 1080p.


----------



## tHeiR1sH (Apr 9, 2012)

You should look instead to flat panel computer monitors instead of televisions. Television resolutions do not go above 1080p, here in the US. Any one of the major vendors and including DELL & HP sell 30" monitors that will mount on the wall and display beautifully. I have 4x of these 30" bad boys mounted on my wall and it definitely does the job.

One thing to keep in mind when running a larger display resolution is that you will need a video card capable of outputting at a higher resolution than a standard video card that might come with your computer. Most of these large monitors use a dual-link DVI connector.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Not only would the screen need to be higher resolution, so would the camera, and there you are talking about mega money.

His zoom uses the optics to fill the receptors with the number plate. To get the same resolution over the whole scene would take a better camera than is currently available.


----------

